# Ditching kayak for skiff--need advice



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Aluminum trailer isnt required but its the only kind that will last.

Coming from a kayak most skiffs will feel stable

12-17k will put you in a lot of newer used skiffs. Used is smart if this is your first boat and you will be exploring new areas.

14-17' there are a lot of options

Cayo 173 fits what you described but they are to new to be on the used market

15' Dragonfly marsh hen is narrow but very high quality will let you get into a lot of the same places you did with a kayak

14' IPB (shipoke) its shorter but very beamy and is finished very nicely (shipoke was idk how the ipb is)

Kind of looks like my skiff shopping list...


----------



## PTFBrian (Aug 24, 2015)

I went from a Hobie PA14 to a Gheenoe LT25 and now I'm in a Ankona Shadowcast 16 and couldn't be happier. Wet test as many different ones as you can to see what you really like/want/need. I take a friend or 2 kids with me a lot and i like a lot of storage and a livewell because I can decide if ai want to bring something home for dinner or if I just want to let it go when I get to the ramp.


If I was on the hunt again

1. Skull Island Skiffs 
2. Ankona super responsive and some great models
3.Cayo (if you can get a response from them) I went elsewhere
4. SkimmerSkiff - very cool boat and great response
5. Beavertail or ECC if I could find a used one in my budget


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you liked your kayaks capabilities and need more range then a used Gladesmen would fit your needs well. You can find them in the 6-8k range which leaves plenty to modify or pocket.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Cayo 173.........


----------



## gasman (Aug 23, 2015)

I can second everything these fellas have said. I fished exclusively kayak for 5 yrs kinda in the middle of my boat progression/addiction on both coast of FL. Ive owned various flats & bay boats before & after the yak (Seastrike, Maritime, Shearwater, Mitzi) and have fished many more from carolina skiff and Gheenoe to Pathfinder and HB and lots in between. RIght now, I'm looking for a no-nonsense inshore skiff again (Jacksonville & surrounding) . Here are my picks at the moment in no particular order

Shadowcast
Gladesmen
Salt Marsh
Mitzi 15 (pref) or 16
Johnsen (One I don't have to rebuild)
IPB/Skimmer
CS JV series (yes you can still slay'em out of a CS)
ECC Glide
ECC Caimen

Think I've covered you from 3k to 30k. Good luck!!!


----------



## gasman (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry, forgot the Cayo in my list


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I would pick a salt marsh 14 over an IPB 14 because they're made from kevlar, especially for a first boat. There's a few 14s that pop up here and there used, but it may be hard to find a Salt Marsh 16 if you're strictly looking used. I've heard nothing but good things about the shadowcast as well. With your budget, I'd be looking at the Salt Marsh 16 and Cayo 173 mostly.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

My first boat was a future beach kayak on sale at dick's for $250 dollars. I've got a lot of great memories in it and still have it. I've owned 2 outboard powered boats since. Both simple setups with a tiller outboard and not much else, one aluminum one fiberglass. While I think all the skiffs above are great suggestions, I don't think I would drop that much on a custom build from a builder hundreds of miles away for my very first boat. Given your location and budget, I would get a 15 or 16 MItzi from the closest dealer with a good customer service reputation. You'll have full warranties on everything and if you have questions, concerns, or something breaks the dealer will take care of you. Also the Mitzi is a simple, no frills boat with good resale value. That being said, if a used skiff comes up for sale close to you in your price range that would be a good option too, but I wouldn't wait months for something to pop up on the used market when you're not even really sure what all you want in a boat yet. Get something (anything), fish the hell out of it for a few years and figure out the details of what you want in a boat before going the custom route. Just my 2cents.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

First boat? I suggest something used in ok condition. That way, you can beat it up without worry, try to work on it yourself and break things, curse it to hell when it won't cooperator, get tired of it, then upgrade to a newer boat. You'll appreciate it more that way.

Honestly, find a good, solid sub 8k boat that is dependable, but won't break the bank. Fish it hard and learn from it, then upgrade once you learn more about what you need. You will start off thinking "this is all I need" until you start pushing your boundaries. Then the line moves on what is needed.


----------



## PelicanEd (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. This is great. 

What about motors? Are there any that you recommend and consider more reliable? or any that I should stay away from? What about two stroke or four stroke? Again, for where I'm starting out I bet dependable is more important than performance. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

There are lots of boats out there that will do the job, and everyone has a favorite. Here are some more universal considerations:

1. If you buy new, you're going to take a big hit just to be able to enjoy that new boat smell. When it comes time to sell, you'll take a bigger hit. Seriously consider a used rig to save money and gain experience. Craigslist is your friend.

2. If you buy used, pay lots of attention to the motor, because that's the one thing that can cost you big money if things go wrong.

3. When you're figuring out your finances, leave lots of room in the budget for title, registration on boat and trailer, insurance, maintenance and storage....and don't forget the cost of fuel and oil. Owning a power boat is way more expensive than owning a kayak.

4. If you buy used, carefully inspect the trailer. Don't buy any trailer that is not aluminum or galvanized if you plan to fish in salt water. Fixing lights, suspension and bearings and getting a trailer thru state inspection can cost big time. 

5. If may be tough to do, but try to go fishing in any rig you might consider. Look at what's popular in your region. There's usually a reason why. 

6. Unless you do all your own maintenance, consider where you'll get service on the boat and motor. Don't buy a rig when the closest service for it is 1000 miles away.

7. Finally, know this: your first boat is very likely not going to be your last. Start simple and small and plan to learn and upgrade as you decide what works for you. I'd say you could find a good first boat for half your budget and if you choose wisely, when it comes time to upgrade you can do so with out much of a loss. The experience you gain will be almost free.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Been there, doing that. 

I own 3 kayaks now. I added a 1648 Lowe side-console tinny to the fleet last Summer. I am going to drag the tinny back to TX in a month....and fish the Saltwater flats. The same flats that I could skim into 3 inches of water in my yaks may not be comfortable or even doable in the aluminum boat.

I've owned a couple of Gheenoes (NMZ and Classic) but, for one reason or another, found them wanting. I've owned 3 Carolina Skiffs over the last 25 years. Have to admit, they got me into just about any skinny water that I wanted to fish, though they wouldn't do the 3 inches that the yaks do.

New boat on the horizon is the SoloSkiff, but it is only a one person boat, and not for big water. It does appear to be able to get way back up in the marsh, though. 

With your budget, you could own a SoloSkiff ( or comparable) for $4,000.00 new and rigged out with galvanized trailer, and an Aluminum or fiberglass used and larger boat for bigger water and more company. Oh, the Soloskiff is built by Mitzlaff, who built the original Mitzi skiffs, I believe.

Have fun boat shopping. I always do. richg99


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I never fished your area but my Dad used to winter in Murrells Inlet and also Jekyll island off GA. The weather in winter was tough; always windy and with those crazy tides a lot of wave action. So I wouldn't just limit myself to looking at TPS, I'd take a gander at some used Hewes redfisher, bonefisher, and Maverick Master Anglers too. Action craft also. I always wanted to trailer my skiff up that way but weather was brutal and would have been crazy running my skiff. Good luck, you won't miss the yak.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Megalops said:


> I never fished your area but my Dad used to winter in Murrells Inlet and also Jekyll island off GA. The weather in winter was tough; always windy and with those crazy tides a lot of wave action. So I wouldn't just limit myself to looking at TPS, I'd take a gander at some used Hewes redfisher, bonefisher, and Maverick Master Anglers too. Action craft also. I always wanted to trailer my skiff up that way but weather was brutal and would have been crazy running my skiff. Good luck, you won't miss the yak.




how about the Mi Tide boats( used to be high tide) made right in your area? I have always been intrigued by these boats and they are built specifically for your area and the conditions you describe.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

camp said:


> how about the Mi Tide boats( used to be high tide) made right in your area? I have always been intrigued by these boats and they are built specifically for your area and the conditions you describe.


Are those the skiffs in the Cabelas catalog?


----------



## PelicanEd (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

My Custom Gheenoe LT-25 with a 25 Yamaha reminds me a lot of fishing from my old Kayak. It has a similar feel to me and retains a lot of what I enjoyed about Kayak fishing. What it adds is the ability to decide the fishing might be better way over there and actually be able to get there. It is still light, and simple, and quiet, and goes where many larger skiffs dare not tread. 

She is a keeper.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There are too many options <$17K that fish up to two dudes and don't show their belly if the water is cold. Be more specific. How far do you want to run? How fast do you want to get there? This helps pick the motor size and fuel capacity. If you only plan on running 10 miles a day, maybe a 10 hp motor with 6 gal of fuel would work, but if you need to run 40 miles a day, a boat that can handle a 70-90 hp motor and can carry 30 gal of fuel might be a better fit. A 16-17' hull is a good all around size for general use, but if it is narrow tech skiff, I'd prefer 18'. Will your garage hold an 18' boat on its trailer? Do you plan on poling, TMing or both? TM batteries are heavy, so you might lean toward a bigger hull of you need them. Do you plan on grinding oysters? Many guys prefer aluminum hulls in that environment. How shallow do you need to float? How big is your tow vehicle? Does the hull have to be quiet?

If you are used to a yak, a Gladesman with a 9.9 hp would be a huge step up and the tippiness won't bother you. However if you want to make long runs or if you have fat friends, you may want something with more power. I like the Soloskiffs and Ambush skiffs, but they are really only one person options for making short runs IMO. A Gheenoe or jonboat could easily do everything you ask. The next step up from there is saturated with options, but I like the Ankonas from a "bang for your buck" perspective.

Nate


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Nate made a good recommendation. Gladesmans show up here often - check the classifieds. I'd put the biggest motor I could on it however, but I am used to long runs. You can always take another 6 gallons with you and change over when needed. But that is a skinny boat that will do what you need and can be had for less than 10k. Most on here have gone for around 8k I believe.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

A quick scan of the for sale listings in the OP's area shows that there are very few Florida style skiffs. The great majority of boats offered are larger, heavier, more robust and typically more Carolina Skiff-like. These ads plus my sparse experience in the area (the wind can really howl in the fall) tell me that its more common to run longer distances in rougher water than it is to pole around quietly among the mangroves. I'd suggest that the ability to handle big chop and wind will be far more important than the ability to float in less than 6" and pole easily.


----------



## PelicanEd (Sep 3, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> A quick scan of the for sale listings in the OP's area shows that there are very few Florida style skiffs. The great majority of boats offered are larger, heavier, more robust and typically more Carolina Skiff-like. These ads plus my sparse experience in the area (the wind can really howl in the fall) tell me that its more common to run longer distances in rougher water than it is to pole around quietly among the mangroves. I'd suggest that the ability to handle big chop and wind will be far more important than the ability to float in less than 6" and pole easily.


Hmmm. Thanks for that observation. Definitely something for me to keep in mind--my job gives me precious few weekends off, and when I do have one I use it even if the weather isn't absolutely perfect, since it might be weeks before I can go out again. Not that I'm going to go do something stupid, but it would be nice if it could handle a breeze and a slight chop. And you're right, it's been a slow search, since there just aren't that many skiffs in this area. There is a Shadowcast and a Copperhead sort of nearby (at least driveable to), and a Mitzi shows up every once in a while. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are a few that might be worth considering. They're not microskiffs and you aren't going to spend a lot of time poling them, but they probably suit your conditions well and are quality boats that will hold value. One run across Pamlico Sound or the mouth of the Chesapeake on a windy day, and you'll probably give up the idea of shallow draft as a priority pretty quickly.

http://wilmington.craigslist.org/boa/5196927897.html
http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/5210153807.html
http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/5240125766.html
http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/5204707090.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say Salt Marsh 14, but that'll be around 10k fully rigged out, or I could sell you my Shadowcast 17, thinking of selling it, asking 14k obo. 2015 Shadowcast, 2015 ETEC 30HP, include Estrada Art 35qt Yeti, and push pole.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

PelicanEd said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for that observation. Definitely something for me to keep in mind--my job gives me precious few weekends off, and when I do have one I use it even if the weather isn't absolutely perfect, since it might be weeks before I can go out again. Not that I'm going to go do something stupid, but it would be nice if it could handle a breeze and a slight chop. And you're right, it's been a slow search, since there just aren't that many skiffs in this area. There is a Shadowcast and a Copperhead sort of nearby (at least driveable to), and a Mitzi shows up every once in a while. Any thoughts?


I have no interest in poling and wanted a small practical skiff. A navy buddy in Seattle told me the only boat he has and would never sell was his 14' Livingston. Well I checked it out, bought one and will never sell it. Runs shallow enough and I don't think there is a better riding small boat. Soft and dry. Hard to beat a catamaran hull. 325 lbs. I have a 25 2 stroke but a 20hp 4 would be just fine and quieter. I added the deck and trolling motor mount. The hull is $3200 and built they are built in FL and NC.
















Chokoloskee Bay taken from a friends Panga 19.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, that's the smallest catamaran hull I think I've have ever seen. If it rides like the bigger cats I dont think anyone could argue about your opinion on the ride. Thanks for posting that Les, never heard of them before.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Your welcome. Twin Vee in Ft. Pierce makes a 14 cat but I preferred the Livingston because it was more easily customized, had more freeboard and was less money. The front deck is essentially a large casting platform. It does not have the length to be as smooth riding as a big cat but it is a pleasure in rough water. A big plus if you cross open water and I do regularly. The hull was designed by a Boeing engineer and the 14 is the Gheenoe of the Pacific Northwest. Livingston was purchased by World Cat a few years ago.


----------

